# Hives, Swollen Lips, and Swollen Penis (X-posted Allergies)



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

In the middle of the night, my 3 year old ds woke up with belly pain. When I turned on the light, I noticed that his lip was swollen. Since he was up, I then took him to the bathroom and noticed that his penis was swollen. (Actually it was just the skin around the shaft.) He also had welts on his belly, legs, and arms.

I sent DH out for Benadryl. We gave him a dose and he went back to bed. This morning the swelling is down slightly, but everything is still swollen and the welts are there (different spots) but still there.

I called the doctor, who returned my call, and said she would be in the office at 10am today (Sunday). She said to give him another dose of Benadryl and if he's not uncomfortable then waiting until 10 should be fine. He was a little scared when he saw his penis last night, but other than that, he's OK.

We've never had issues with allergies before and we weren't sure what he could be allergic too. After a little detective work, we realized that he first complained of belly pain on Friday. The common denominator for new things he's eaten since Friday morning is soy: Corn Pops, Chic Fil-a, and Clif Bar.

Does anyone know if this could be the case or could he be allergic to milk, something else he's had since Friday? Any BTDT stories to put my mind at ease until 10? TIA.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

What was the last thing he ate before going to bed?


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

He had ice cream for dessert at 6:30 and then went to bed at 7:45. Woke up at 10 w/belly pain and swelling.


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

Chic Fil-a could be the culprit. Does he eat out often?
My lo got hives the first time she ate french fries from a chain (they last 24 hours), yesterday, after we had mall pizza, she had a 24-hour stomach bug. needles to say, we are sticking to home cooked from now on.
Does Chic Fil-a use MSG?
Hope your lo feels better


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

my ds had an allergic reaction one night too and we were never able to explain it. Sometimes it's just weird and you never figure it out. I think a combination of things can cause an allergic reaction where one would not.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

did he have a fever?

about a month ago my DD woke up in the morning covered in hives & had a slight fever. sometimes kids can get hives from viruses.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

I took ds to the doctor *Sunday* morning. The doctor heard wheezing and immediately suggested Xopenex (via nebulizer) which we did in the office. She swabbed him for strep, which sometimes causes a rash, but it came back negative. She said the rash could either be caused by a virus (he has runny nose and bit of a cough) or food allergy. She told me to continue giving the Benadryl every 6 hours, three breathing treatments a day and we'll reassess on Wed. She also gave me an Epipen Jr. in case it is a food allergy and he gets exposed to the food in question again.

I took him back to the doctor on *Monday* b/c his knees, ankles, and feet were swollen and he couldn't walk. Saw a different doctor who told me the name of the rash (I wrote it down, but can't get to the paper right now). All I remember is that the name of the rash translates to "redness in all areas." She also said that this type of rash last 3-4 days and that the patches of red turn purple-ish right before they go away. Swelling of the knees, ankles, feet, hands, and eyes are also a part of the rash. She told me to call in instead of come in on Wednesday if things didn't improve.

On *Tuesday*, the rash on his legs turned purple and started to fade. Today, *Wednesday* his arms, back, and belly are clearing up. His face still has a few red patches. We can go visit an allergist when he is completely free of the Benadryl.

The second doctor was pretty certain it all stemmed from a virus. I just hope the worst is behind us. Thanks for your kind words. My little guy is doing much better.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

The hives and swelling went away and I scheduled an appointment with an allergist. He was Benadryl free 72 hours prior. They tested him for:

soy, peanut, poultry, flounder, dairy, and eggs.

They even gave him a Peanut Challenge (a TBS of peanut butter). The results were negative for all. They think the reaction may have been caused by a virus, but told me to keep track of what he eats and keep the epipen with me at all times just to be safe.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## wyndyr (Oct 7, 2011)

My 5-year-old son has all the same symptoms that you mentioned--swollen penis, lips, and hives--mainly around his hairline, neck and shoulders, but some on his belly and other places. The hives even semed to go for his eyes. He had gone to bed at nightfall complaining of belly pain, and had a slight fever. He has had some mild cold symptoms for a few days. His penis looks particularly alarming-- as if it has a huge blister. From what you explained, maybe the cause is a virus (due to the fever). Did your son ever get this again? I wonder if I should expect the feet and ankle swelling that your son had next. I have given him child's allergy syrup and put hydrocortisone on the hives. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

My lips and face swell up when I have Ibuprofen. Have you given him Ibuprofen or any other medicine besides Benadryl recently?


----------



## spr78 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, thank you very much for the posting. My 3 yr old son had the same symptoms and we took him to ER. They said it might be a food allergy, but didn't confirm, however admitted to the hospital. Never said it is a virus. But after reading your post I think my son was also infected by a virus. We thought he started to allergic to milk. However he drank the same milk day before he had swelling. He was discharged from hospital today and he is now complaining the pain in the lower abdominal area. Hopefully will be okay in couple of days. Thanks for the posting again. If anybody knows the name of the virus, please post for future readers.


----------

